# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  VirusInfo: 10 лет за чистый интернет!

## Никита Соловьев

Уважаемые гости и участники проекта! VirusInfo - самый известный русскоязычный сайт, специализирующийся на лечении компьютеров от вредоносных программ, сегодня празднует своё десятилетие.  :Flovers: 
За эти годы, участниками конференции была проделана огромная работа по модернизации сайта, повышению эффективности методов лечения компьютеров, разработке новых средств и методик.
Предлагаем Вам небольшой экскурс в историю развития нашего проекта.

VirusInfo. Начало

Проект VirusInfo был основан в 2004 как независимый ресурс, в качестве неофициального форума поддержки пользователей антивирусной программы Dr.Web. В рамках этого проекта участники начали консультировать пользователей, чьи компьютеры пострадали из-за воздействия вредоносных программ. 


VirusInfo в 2004 году
Методики, которые применялись при лечении компьютеров изначально были заимствованы у западных ресурсов, в последствии к проекту присоединился известный специалист в области информационной безопасности - Олег Зайцев, его разработка, антивирусная утилита AVZ стала нашим основным инструментом.
Участниками проекта была разработана методика лечения, которая совершенствуется и используется в настоящее время не только в рамках нашего, но и на множестве других ресурсов, посвящённых компьютерной тематике. 

За чистый интернет!

В 2006 году VirusInfo получает слоган "За чистый интернет!" и новые технические возможности для оказания помощи. 
В рамках проекта начинает свою работу система обучения. Теперь желающие освоить методику, используемую нашими консультантами могут зарегистрировать и пройти получить необходимые навыки. 

Старый логотип проекта

В 2008 году на помощь консультантам приходит система CyberHelper, разработанная Олегом Зайцевым. Система позволила автоматизировать обработку образцов вредоносных файлов и их отправку в лаборатории антивирусных компаний.
Владеющие английским языком консультанты проекта VirusInfo  теперь активно консультируют зарубежных пользователей, а также проводят обучение в специальном разделе.
С 2010 года проект является частью информационно-аналитического центра Anti-Malware.

VirusInfo сегодня и в будущем

*VirusInfo сегодня это:*

 Более 90 тысяч успешно вылеченных систем.

 Новый сервис VirusDetector, позволяющий любому желающему бесплатно и быстро проверить компьютер на наличие вредоносных программ и получить подробную информацию о состоянии системы.

 Улучшенная система обучения, позволяющая получить сертификаты различного уровня.

 Новые направления в деятельности ресурса: лечение сайтов и мобильных устройств.

Ведется активная работа над новой системой оказания помощи, посетителей ждет масса нововведений, позволяющих повысить эффективность и скорость оказания помощи.

VirusInfo - это знания и опыт, который может пополнить каждый. Мы всегда рядом, мы - за чистый интернет!

*_____________________
*

 Вы также можете поделиться своей историей о том, как наш проект помог вам.

----------

*Макcим*,  *mike 1*,  *thyrex*,  *vegas*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

